# Neonicotinoids hit again



## Fusion_power (Jan 14, 2005)

Don't take this as a definitive smoking gun, it just adds to the body of evidence that neonics are bad for bees.

http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2015/10/151013103118.htm


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Very interesting article. Possibly THE reason for all the queen failures, supercedures, etc. that have been happening all over the country. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## jfmcree (Mar 10, 2014)

It doesn't seem surprising that neonics are bad for bees. They are insecticides after all. The more pertinent question is, "Are neonics an improvement over the alternatives?" It seems the preponderance of evidence is "Yes", when compared to organophosphates, but they are still insecticides.

There are many references to bees doing just fine in USA farm country with broad use of neonics. It will be interesting to see if European bees are suddenly stabilized with the neonic restrictions recently enacted. That would be a wonderful indicator of the effects of neonics.

It seems to me though that colony loss is the result of many factors including pesticide effects. Varroa is probably at the top of the list. That is just my opinion though.

Jim.


----------

